# Old Quaker Whiskey bottle



## cozy (Feb 15, 2004)

Need Info


----------



## David E Dearden (Feb 15, 2004)

From a 1991 price and ID book (You don't give much inf so this might not be it)
 Old Quaker 9 1/2" colorless with orginal label   (seems off )$60.00 to $90.00


----------



## dhgb2 (Mar 7, 2004)

There are a lot of differant Old Quaker Bottles.  Some are round and some are oblong.  All are fairly common.  Some sample,s are only 3 inches high,  Most any whisky with label  from 20s or 30s is a good find.


----------

